# Just not sure.



## hurting9 (Jan 4, 2012)

"Husband has cheated twice via online chatting and texting girls he meets online. He has sex with them over the computer or through texting and sometimes via video chat. Why is he doing this? Should I divorce him?"


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

He's going this because he wants to. Only you can decide if you should leave him or not, though. If you want to stay, be prepared to either accept him cheating in you, or be prepared to leave him if he won't stop.

He IS cheating on you, BTW.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## armywife0520 (Aug 29, 2011)

Have you confronted him? What does he say? Does he admit it is wrong and make any effort to stop?


----------



## lifeissweet (Jan 5, 2012)

Maybe it's a self confidence issue, or something he needs that he is getting from them. I'm sure it is really hurting you. Like armywife said, you should confront him and ask why and tell him it hurts you. Perhaps some counseling would help you both. Him to get over that need and you for the pain. Best wishes.


----------

